# Fuerteventura long term cheap car rental?



## evanna (May 13, 2011)

Hi,

We are planning to go to Fuerteventura i end of november and stay over the winter. does anyone know of a cheap car rental for long term? 
We have searched the net and and the cheapest we found is €400:- we are now renting in Gran Canaria for €270/30 days.
we is also looking for a house to let around Lajares. We have 2 clean housetrained dogs with good referencies from Gran Canaria.

Greatful for any help


----------

